# Iverson will be traded to Wolves if .............



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Magic wants to help them to get the deal done.

Foye, Mike James and Jaric to Magic for Grant Hill.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Hell ****ing no.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

After the trade, Magic will be a true title contender.

Wolves did talk to magic yesterday.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> After the trade, Magic will be a true title contender.
> 
> Wolves did talk to magic yesterday.


You also posted that Iverson is being traded to the rockets for T-mac on the rockets forum

Just pack up your pc and take up golf or hockey ballscientist,you type the most inane nonesone i`ve ever seen 

no offence


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I wouldn't mind seeing Foye in a Magic jersey, but not the rest of that garbage.

Hill's an expiring contract, I can't see Orlando accepting that deal.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Heh, like that would happen.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> After the trade, Magic will be a true title contender.


give the magic sometime. in 2 years they will be at the top of the east


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

why would we need 2 more scoring pgs???????


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

do you just try to say what people wanna hear,, i dont want grant hill too leave. you just speak SH**


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

JMES HOME said:


> do you just try to say what people wanna hear,, i dont want grant hill too leave. you just speak SH**


AGREED


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43791/20061218/grant_hill_wont_be_dealt/


End Of Thread


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> You also posted that Iverson is being traded to the rockets for T-mac on the rockets forum
> 
> Just pack up your pc and take up golf or hockey ballscientist,you type the most inane nonesone i`ve ever seen
> 
> no offence


starbury.com that was the POST OF THE YEAR :clap2: :lol:


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Jarics contract is GARBAGE


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

AUNDRE said:


> Jarics contract is GARBAGE



Jaric is GARBAGE


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

I'm waiting for an Allan Houstan for Allen Iverson post in the Knicks forum from him...

Seriously though, are you hoping to be like the NBA's Nostradamus?


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

no,thanks....


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I guess Ballscientists insiders have misled him.

Iverson's on his way to Denver.


----------

